# Food for dog with allergies



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok all you food experts, I need some help finding Chester a new food. Chester's been having issues with his paws and has been biting and licking them constantly. Originally, the vet thought it was a seasonal thing and gave us some medication for it. Since things haven't gotten better, we realized that it's definitely allergies. The vet is assuming that the most likely cause is a food allergy. So we will start with that, and if things don't get better, we will have him allergy tested.

So for now, we need to cut the following things out of his diet:
-Beef
-Eggs
-Dairy
-Wheat/gluten

When it comes to treats this is easy since we are sticking to mostly fruits and veggies since he loves those. But we also need to find a new kibble to feed him. We need to find something with limited ingredients. Does anyone here have any suggestions?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When doctors search for food allergies in humans one of the ways is the elimination diet. My daughter called it the banana diet because bananas were the first thing she got to eat. It is like when you first feet babies solid food. You start with one food, then add one more, then one more until you get symptoms. I wonder if you can do that with a dog?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

What kind of food was he eating before??


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Blue Buffalo Basics line doesn't have any of the things on that list. The California Natural foods should be okay for him, too.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Shirley was having trouble with her rear end and biting at her paws, we switched her to Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient lamb formula Nature's Variety Instinct: Limited Ingredient Diet: Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety she's been on it for a few weeks now and her anals are now fine and she's all but stopped biting at her paws this is the ingredient list

*ngredients
*Lamb Meal, Tapioca, Canola Oil, Peas, Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Coconut Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Dried Green Tea, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Rosemary Extract.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> What kind of food was he eating before??


He's been on Fromm - we usually rotate between the duck, chicken, and pork.

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'll definitely have to look into some of these.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It'd be great if Fromm would come out with a limited ingredient food...I might have to go suggest that on their Facebook page.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It'd be great if Fromm would come out with a limited ingredient food...I might have to go suggest that on their Facebook page.


Yea, that would be great. Our vet said usually it's good to go to other types of meat sources like duck or lamb and asked what he's currently on and I told him we switch between the Fromm duck, pork and chicken. He mentioned that we should check the ingredients on the duck since it might be ok but it looks like all of the flavors have egg in them which we're supposed to avoid for now. So we're going to have to leave Fromm at least for the time being until we figure out what's causing his issues.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has allergies and we feed the Nature's Variety Prairie Salmon. It does have brown rice. I think thye now make the Instinct Salmon.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wish Fromm had a turkey without chicken variety. Maggie has increased itching and hair biting on her rear pants hairs since I bought her the Surf and Turf. I can't be sure, but either she can't tolerate the increased protein % or the pea protein?


----------

